# Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" a Racist Statement?



## Missourian (Jul 15, 2009)

Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.

I say yes.

Nik says no.

What do you say?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2009)

if it's only racist if white people say it is not racist at all


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...


I don't know. If society determined that "******" was a term that denigrated people for how they acted but not for their skin color (like the word "redneck" for instance) then I could see that it wouldn't be a racist statement.


----------



## Kalam (Jul 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7b2oCYgfik]YouTube - Chris Rock - Black People vs. *******[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Jul 15, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> if it's only racist if white people say it is not racist at all



Indeed.  Chris Rock can base an entire comedy segment about it and it's hailed as insightful; yet if a white person makes the exact same observation...


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > if it's only racist if white people say it is not racist at all
> ...


 
Why even go through the trouble of making the observation?

Just let Chris Rock speak for you.

When the issue comes up, just say "I agree with Chris Rock" and be done with it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't believe any white person, latino or asian could make that statement without being labeled a racist.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why?  does my skin color invalidate my observations on sensitive issues?  do you go around and say "i agree with n candidate" during an election year?  Tell me, what else are white people too white to speak about?  And, when you are done answering that go ahead and tell me what BLACKS ARE TOO BLACK TO OPINE ABOUT.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I don't believe any white person, latino or asian could make that statement without being labeled a racist.


 
What...that they agree with Chris Rock?

Nah! Chris very clearly lays out the difference between black people and *******.

I suppose a nicer word to use, that everyone can use, would be gangstas or gangbangers. Because that is to whom he is clearly referring.

In fact, gangstas and gangbangers would be a better, all encompassing word to describe all races of people (black, white, Hispanic, asian) who lead a urban street life tending towards violence and crime.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 15, 2009)

There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are whites and there are caucasians.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 15, 2009)

Your social position as the majority race, if you're a white person, and because of the history of race relations in this country means that if you say the word "******" and you're white, you're saying something racist.

The statement in the OP is racist unless you're black.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe any white person, latino or asian could make that statement without being labeled a racist.
> ...


 
I agree that is you substituted gangstas, it would not be racist. 

But when a white person says "There are blacks and then there are *******" what I here is "Black that have assimilated white culture are okay, but the rest..."

I mean, what is racism other than hate based solely on being different.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 15, 2009)

i dont think its racist..said by white or black...its a simple statement of fact


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 15, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



Honestly I dunno but anyone using that word automatically sounds hateful. 

The history of the N word is that it is used to convey negative feelings towards people of african decent based on their race.   So i guess its racist.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2009)

Missourian said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Ding, ding, ding! Exactly my point about the word redneck. Rednecks and gangstas are equally insulting terms but not racist.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 15, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



I say yes, I just don't like the N word, never have.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Your social position as the majority race, if you're a white person, and because of the history of race relations in this country means that if you say the word "******" and you're white, you're saying something racist.
> 
> The statement in the OP is racist unless you're black.


 
Good point...

I guess I will have to change my vote in the poll.

It doesn't really matter much anyway since I refrain from using that word.


----------



## renoite (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it is the word means ignorant but It was used in a bad way with blacks back in the slave days and still is used. I think it is wrong to use. Its hatefull.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


 

  link to gangsta being an insulting term


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 15, 2009)

Doesn't matter who said it. It's racist. I'm sure there are many black people who are offended when other blacks use the word "******". 


One thing I can't understand is why the word "Negro" became politically incorrect to use. It is the proper term to describe the race.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 15, 2009)

Is "There are White people - and then there are honkeys, crackers, and trailer trash" racist?


----------



## B94 (Jul 15, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 15, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Is "There are White people - and then there are honkeys, crackers, and trailer trash" racist?



If a white person using the word "******" is, then yes.

In reality, I love rednecks.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2009)

It's like the difference between pointless thread, and a stupid post. We don't care.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 15, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> It's like the difference between pointless thread, and a stupid post. *We don't care*.


 
Apathy. 

Typical for folks like you.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 16, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Is "There are White people - and then there are honkeys, crackers, and trailer trash" racist?




No, it's an observation based in reality.


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 16, 2009)

The simple use of the word is racist...by any race. Many members of this board use the word in type and then say that they would never actually say the word so to make themselves feel better. Chris Rock is a comedian and his job is to make people laugh. He didn't make the statement at a press conference or in an op ed. The simple fact is that the word incites, hurts and angers many people of color no matter who uses it. It's ignorant to say that there is a lower class of black people because of their culture or how they act. That type of thinking is racism in it's truest form. The difference (if you can really call it that) between the folks that think that and the white supremacists groups is that one group applies it to some blacks and the other group applies it to all blacks.


----------



## editec (Jul 16, 2009)

Depends on the context it's said in, doesn't it?


----------



## chanel (Jul 16, 2009)

My black students have explained to me that there is a distinct difference between the word "******" and the word "nigga" And yes - only black people can use it with the exception of hot white chicks who like big black dicks.


----------



## Barb (Jul 16, 2009)

Odd. When I was fixing up the nursery and her father was cursing while he was putting together our daughters crib, I really thought that most of this had been discussed to death and laid to rest in any but the most backward pockets of society. 21 Years later, and my baby girls brave new world is just as assbackwards as it was when I was born. Day um.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2009)

Growing up in Texas "******" wasn't considered a disparaging term, it was simply a descriptive term.


----------



## renoite (Jul 16, 2009)

That word is uncalled for I hate the word. I think it should NOT   be used  by any race.


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 16, 2009)

editec said:


> Depends on the context it's said in, doesn't it?



Nope.


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 16, 2009)

chanel said:


> My black students have explained to me that there is a distinct difference between the word "******" and the word "nigga" And yes - only black people can use it with the exception of hot white chicks who like big black dicks.



Your students were wrong. I thought that since you are the teacher, you are supposed to teach, right? Allowing ignorance to spread in your classroom has the exact opposite effect of educating.


----------



## renoite (Jul 16, 2009)

IT IS WRONG TO SAY THAT WORD EVEN FROM THE BLACK RACE. ITS WRONG TO SAY  period


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 16, 2009)

renoite said:


> IT IS WRONG TO SAY THAT WORD EVEN FROM THE BLACK RACE. ITS WRONG TO SAY  period


It's wrong to say 'period'?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2009)

No one here is actually "saying" it. Typing it, yes, saying it, highly doubtful with a few exceptions.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...





great, so everytime someone posts something you agree with, don't say a word, simply "i agree with poster X" and be done with it


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 16, 2009)

Well.  I would not call the lowest Black person a ******.  Nor would I call the lowest White person a honkey, cracker, or trailer trash.  It just reflects poorly on the person resorting to such name-calling.   Show some class even for people who dont deserve it.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I prefer the term "White *******" myself.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FIBJt-c2o0]YouTube - Senator Robert Byrd says "white *******" on TV[/ame]


----------



## BrianH (Jul 16, 2009)

Saying "******" does not mean you're a racist.  Sure, it's a negative word that shouldn't be used, but doesn't make one racist.  Racist means you hate an entire race of humans because of their race.  Someone from that race could take a bullet for you, and you'd still hate them because of their race.  Saying "******" doesn't make you a racist anymore than saying "cracker" does.  
The fact is, when in a confrontation, people choose to exploit a an individual's differences.  For example:  If two fat white guys are arguing, they're not going to call the other a "fat-ass."  And if they do, it's purely ignorant.

If a skinny white guy and a fat white guy were arguing, the fat guy would exploit the skinny guy by calling him "bean-pole", "stick-man", "small-fry", etc... while the skinny guy would respond by calling him a "fat-ass," "fat-lard", "Jupiter", etc...  Now, if you take the same two types of people, but one is black, they're both going to throw in something about the other person's race because they're different.  It doesn't mean the two are racist, it just means their exploiting differences.  

I agree with Chris Rock.  There are black people, and their are *******.  There are white people, and there is white trash.


----------



## eagleseven (Jul 16, 2009)

Then...you have never experienced a...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B9QGrpdu5Y]YouTube - Nigga Moment[/ame]


----------



## mal (Jul 19, 2009)

Didn't Chris Rock make that Distinction?...

And According to the DemocRAT Conscience of the Senate, Robert "There are White *******" Byrd (D-KKK), the "******" thing is Apparently not Limited to one Race.



peace...


----------



## drow1 (Jul 27, 2009)

the word ****** comes from egyptian writings on the pyramids. the t is interchangeable with g. it meant black or god. only the high priets were allowed to say neger/neter..anyone else would be put to death for saying out loud  the name of god. when napoleons men came to egypt and deciphered the written language and realized that a totally black civilization was so far in advance of all white civilizations..they began defacing statues and aimed cannons at the face of the sphinx  to destroy the clearly negroid features.racists have taken the name of god and turned it into the worst pejorative in the history of the world.******/neger/neter also means ham..hamite..or black.if any of you follows bibical scripture then you know that the sons of noah...shem, ham and japeth peopled the earth. japeth went to the northern isles or shores and never returned until 500 years before christ when the mixed race romans came. the bibical lands were peopled by shem and ham...browns and blacks.both the arabs and hebrews were browns and blacks.when the hebrews marched with the ethiopean egyptians and the midianites saw them..they were so indistinguishable from one another..the midianites said.."there go the hebrews." all of these people including jesus were what are called today..."*******."


----------



## drow1 (Jul 27, 2009)

growing up in indiana..poor peckerwood..or redneck was also a descriptive term. we just felt sorry for them.here they were in america where the world was held out to them on a silver platter...and they were too sorry to take a good bath and reach out and grab it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 27, 2009)

BrianH said:


> Saying "******" does not mean you're a racist.  Sure, it's a negative word that shouldn't be used, but doesn't make one racist.  Racist means you hate an entire race of humans because of their race.  Someone from that race could take a bullet for you, and you'd still hate them because of their race.  Saying "******" doesn't make you a racist anymore than saying "cracker" does.
> The fact is, when in a confrontation, people choose to exploit a an individual's differences.  For example:  If two fat white guys are arguing, they're not going to call the other a "fat-ass."  And if they do, it's purely ignorant.
> 
> If a skinny white guy and a fat white guy were arguing, the fat guy would exploit the skinny guy by calling him "bean-pole", "stick-man", "small-fry", etc... while the skinny guy would respond by calling him a "fat-ass," "fat-lard", "Jupiter", etc...  Now, if you take the same two types of people, but one is black, they're both going to throw in something about the other person's race because they're different.  It doesn't mean the two are racist, it just means their exploiting differences.
> ...



At first this jackass says that racism doesn't exist against black people and then later he says calling someone ****** isn't? What you need to do is


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe it would be more acceptable to say "******* come in all colors"


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Maybe it would be more acceptable to say "******* come in all colors"



No ignorant people and jackasses come in all colors, ****** is still adding a racial connotation. Why are you whites so determined to use the word ******? latent racism is a thing that wastes peoples minds.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 27, 2009)

There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are Whites, Caucasians, hicks, and and hillbillies.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 27, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are Whites, Caucasians, hicks, and and hillbillies.



that whole idea is absurd and stupid not to mention  racist.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 27, 2009)

It's not racist,  you stupid twit, it's an observation of fact.


To say all blacks are filthy fucking nuiggers left behind by evolution would be racist


----------



## Shogun (Jul 27, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are Whites, Caucasians, hicks, and and hillbillies.
> ...



Chris Rock is a racist, eh?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 27, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



No, but you are.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 27, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



He makes the EXACT SAME observation in his most popular comedy material.  Put that on your fatback and eat it, negrolips.  You can always take your fucking ass back to Africa since we both know that AMERICA was founded by whites FOR whites, you fucking 4/5th of a person.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 27, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would be more acceptable to say "******* come in all colors"
> ...



Blacks call other blacks "******"... what is latent about that?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 27, 2009)

chanel said:


> My black students have explained to me that there is a distinct difference between the word "******" and the word "nigga" *And yes - only black people can use it with the exception of hot white chicks who like big black dicks*.



Link?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 27, 2009)

My son, 16 special needs, is into 'action' movies.  I pick and choose and do my best as far as what he'a allowed to watch.  I let him see Die Hard (on tv with what ever they decide to edit as far as words go).  They didn't edit the word ****** out. (Ok, I think it was Die Hard and this one is off the list after one viewing of it).  Anyway, he asked me what ****** meant (none of my kids have ever heard 'ethnic' slurs in our house).  I told him it was an insulting word that people used to call black people, especially back in the days of slavery but that some people still use it now.  I told him it's insulting and it's wrong to use any type of words like this.  Apparently my answer didn't satisfy him because he asked the teachers at school what it meant.  They had a fit, where all 'omg he said the 'n' word' type of reaction but never bothered to explain what it meant just told him that it wasn't nice and that he should never say it.  Three weeks later he was assigned To Kill a Mockingbird to read, where the word ****** is used throughout the book.  Talk about a teachable moment.

If a white person says ******, it's racist.  If a black person says ******, it can go either way.  At least, that's my observation.

If a black person calls a white person cracker, it's not racist.  If a white person calls a white person cracker, it's gay.   At least, that's my observation.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 27, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> My son, 16 special needs, is into 'action' movies.  I pick and choose and do my best as far as what he'a allowed to watch.  I let him see Die Hard (on tv with what ever they decide to edit as far as words go).  They didn't edit the word ****** out. (Ok, I think it was Die Hard and this one is off the list after one viewing of it).  Anyway, he asked me what ****** meant (none of my kids have ever heard 'ethnic' slurs in our house).  I told him it was an insulting word that people used to call black people, especially back in the days of slavery but that some people still use it now.  I told him it's insulting and it's wrong to use any type of words like this.  Apparently my answer didn't satisfy him because he asked the teachers at school what it meant.  They had a fit, where all 'omg he said the 'n' word' type of reaction but never bothered to explain what it meant just told him that it wasn't nice and that he should never say it.  Three weeks later he was assigned To Kill a Mockingbird to read, where the word ****** is used throughout the book.  Talk about a teachable moment.
> 
> If a white person says ******, it's racist.  If a black person says ******, it can go either way.  At least, that's my observation.
> 
> If a black person calls a white person cracker, it's not racist.  If a white person calls a white person cracker, it's gay.   At least, that's my observation.



And heaven forbid a black man saying a white man acted "stupidly"... even if that black man is the President of the United States...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 27, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > My son, 16 special needs, is into 'action' movies.  I pick and choose and do my best as far as what he'a allowed to watch.  I let him see Die Hard (on tv with what ever they decide to edit as far as words go).  They didn't edit the word ****** out. (Ok, I think it was Die Hard and this one is off the list after one viewing of it).  Anyway, he asked me what ****** meant (none of my kids have ever heard 'ethnic' slurs in our house).  I told him it was an insulting word that people used to call black people, especially back in the days of slavery but that some people still use it now.  I told him it's insulting and it's wrong to use any type of words like this.  Apparently my answer didn't satisfy him because he asked the teachers at school what it meant.  They had a fit, where all 'omg he said the 'n' word' type of reaction but never bothered to explain what it meant just told him that it wasn't nice and that he should never say it.  Three weeks later he was assigned To Kill a Mockingbird to read, where the word ****** is used throughout the book.  Talk about a teachable moment.
> ...



If he has all the facts first and is correct in his assessment, not a problem. (although as POTUS, he should probably just not say anything at all).  But when spoken without knowing all the facts he merely inserts his foot into his mouth.. . .  and looks stupid for making the comment.  And no one gives a shit what color he is.


----------



## nia588 (Jul 27, 2009)

as a black woman i would say no. i remember chris rock said "ya'll (meaning white people) hate niggas. well we (black people) hate them too" and that statement is so true. a nigga is someone who is just totally ignorant. i even refer to some other race of people as niggas sometimes because they do some really out of pocket things.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 28, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




Zoom-boing...you can only speak for yourself...

RNC chairman candidate defends 'Barack the Magic Negro' song

Limbaugh plays "Barack The Magic Negro" on his show

Gary Frago, California Councilman, Sent Racist Anti-Obama Jokes To Staff

Virginia GOPer Writes Racist Anti-Obama Column

Latest Racist Anti-Obama Email 






David McKalip is brain surgeon, a board member of the founder of the anti-tax group Cut Property Taxes Now. McKalip is a supporter of Senate candidate Marco Rubio and is against Barack Obama's attempt at health care reform. McKalip sent an email out with the image above, to a Tea Party Google listserv. "Funny stuff, McKalip wrote.

No. It isn't.

McKalip is the founder of the anti health care reform group Doctors For Patients Freedom. McKalip attempted to raise $500,000 for Cut Property Taxes Now. The Doctor has held a fundraiser for Rubio and appeared on Laura Ingraham's show. McKalip isn't some nobody. He is taken very seriously in Republican circles.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. It is racist in the sense that it confers a negativity on a person because of skin color only. Are there white *******? If the term just referenced stereotypes that fit all then we could have Hispanic *******, Polish *******, etc etc. Pretending it means something else salves the conscience of people who stay on the surface of things. Chris Rock's satiric irony is no excuse for vague apologetics. And all you assholes out there - notice no racial reference - are living in lalaland if you think racism is not embedded somewhere in our psyche. But hatred, exclusion, and stereotyping crosses other boundaries too.

Maybe the question should be asked is N racist in America? Yes, again.

read beginning of this:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Prejudice-25th-Anniversary/dp/0201001799/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248781426&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: The Nature of Prejudice: 25th Anniversary Edition (9780201001792): Gordon W. Allport, Kenneth Clark, Thomas Pettigrew: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/N-Word-Who-Can-Shouldnt/dp/0547053495/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248781277&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The N Word: Who Can Say It, Who Shouldn't, and Why (9780547053493): Jabari Asim: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/******-Strange-Career-Troublesome-Word/dp/0375713719/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248781277&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: ******: The Strange Career of a Troublesome Word (9780375713712): Randall Kennedy: Books[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 28, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Yes, I do speak for myself. These people do not speak for everyone, regardless of their positions.  

The entire 'race' thing --- seriously, what difference does it make what color someone's skin is?


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Yes. It is racist in the sense that it confers a negativity on a person because of skin color only.http://www.amazon.com/******-Strang...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248781277&sr=1-2




No, it doesn't you stupid fuck. Calling all blacks ******* would.The quote in question makes it clear that ******* are a specific subset of black people, just as inbred hillbillies with webbed toes are a subset of (usually) caucasian people


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> No, it doesn't you stupid fuck. Calling all blacks ******* would.The quote in question makes it clear that ******* are a specific subset of black people, just as inbred hillbillies with webbed toes are a subset of (usually) caucasian people



You've written some asinine nonsense to defend your childishness and immaturity but that takes the cake in plain stupidity. We have to call all ??? Damn that is stupid and even racist, as now you label a subset a racist word. Or do you know white *******?


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

You're a fucking moron. It's idiots like you who cry 'racism'; all the god damned time because you have no intelligent response and nothing meaningful to say.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> You're a fucking moron. It's idiots like you who cry 'racism'; all the god damned time because you have no intelligent response and nothing meaningful to say.



The moron is you, the term ****** never initially referred to a subset of blacks, it referred to all which is why it is racist you are dumb as hell for repeatedly trying to defend the use of a racist term.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

Chuck, the moment *you *call someone racist, it stands as evidence that they are not racist


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> You're a fucking moron. It's idiots like you who cry 'racism'; all the god damned time because you have no intelligent response and nothing meaningful to say.



Name calling ain't helping you, just makes you a larger fool. Some are honest about racism, you are not.

"Contemporary racism is not conscious, and it is not accompanied by dislike, so it gets expressed in indirect, subtle ways," he said. That "stealth" discrimination reveals itself in many different situations."

Poll: Most Americans see lingering racism -- in others - CNN.com

Tim Wise: Of National Lies and Racial America

Linn Washington Jr.: Racism in America and Other Uncomfortable Facts





"Racism is not about how you look, it is about how people assign meaning to how you look." Robin D.G. Kelley


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Chuck, the moment *you *call someone racist, it stands as evidence that they are not racist




Defending the use of the term ****** for blacks doesn't make one intelligent and meaningful, its makes you a racist moron.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Chuck, the moment *you *call someone racist, it stands as evidence that they are not racist



Ok I take it back, that is even stupider than the above statement. Keep going.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Defending the use of the term ****** for blacks /quote]
> 
> Misrepresenting what I said merely proves you a liar
> 
> There are many fine black fol;ks, and then there are ignorant ******* like you who make your race look bad.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Defending the use of the term ****** for blacks /quote]
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 28, 2009)

This retard is still going and on, tell you, go to a group of blacks and make your suggestion and if you still have any teeth left and or you're still living the Bass will agree.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

I have. All the black folk I've ever known fully agree


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Jul 28, 2009)

It's true, I don't know if it's racist or not, I don't know what the definition of racism is anymore.

But black people are not comfortable discussing the topic in front of white people.

And white people, say what you want, but you say that to a black dude and you may get knocked the fuck out.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2009)

A bit of background about me.................

I grew up primarily in Montana, and never saw a black person except on very rare occasions until my senior year in high school.  Jimmy Goode was his name, and he was black, wore cowboy boots and hat, liked rodeo and with the exception of skin tone, was just like everyone else.

Most people accepted him.  He was a jock on the football team.  If anyone called him "******" they would get hurt by everyone else, as he was extremely well liked. 

From that, I figured out that the word "******" is one of the more offensive words in the english language.  Niggardly incidentally, meant someone who was selfish and wouldn't share.  The word also meant "black", and because of the views of the slave owners, they adopted it to refer to the slaves from Africa.

My definition from that?  I figured out that a ****** is someone who is selfish, and has a dark soul, which means I NEVER turn my back on them.  They can be white, yellow, red, brown, black or purple with stripes.  Bottom line is I don't trust them.

If I do recognize them as being a fairly decent sort?  I call them by name, and when referring to them, I say "you know......the black dude".

I only go for the jugular when pressed.

And yes Chucked Ass you Stoned High Yellow Coward........you are a racist.


----------



## mal (Jul 28, 2009)

Tommy Lucchese said:


> It's true, I don't know if it's racist or not, I don't know what the definition of racism is anymore.
> 
> But black people are not comfortable discussing the topic in front of white people.
> 
> And white people, say what you want, but you say that to a black dude and you may get knocked the fuck out.



Why is it always Stated that way?...

Some Black People might Resort to Swinging over Words, but most I Know aren't that Insecure, and then the Assumption that the Swing will Result in a Knock-out...

Stereotype much?...

Honestly.

Are they just Naturally Better Fighters because of their Slave History, Jimmy the Greek?...



peace...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 28, 2009)

Such generalizations about Blacks by Chuck and Tommy seem quite racist


----------



## BrianH (Jul 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Such generalizations about Blacks by Chuck and Tommy seem quite racist



No, that would be quite stereotypical.  Just because Tommy said that, doesn't mean he hates the black race....  He might, but his post doesn't reflect racism, just stereotyping


----------



## DV8 (Jul 28, 2009)

if a white man stereotypes blacks or any subset thereof, he's generally labeled a racist


----------



## mal (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting when Liberals get Outed... They run.



peace...


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Jul 29, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Such generalizations about Blacks by Chuck and Tommy seem quite racist



You call me a dago or a greasy wop, and you're not Italian, and there's a good chance I will hurt you.

(Not you specifically of course)

No difference.


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Jul 29, 2009)

BrianH said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Such generalizations about Blacks by Chuck and Tommy seem quite racist
> ...



No, Tommy's post reflect his upbringing in the projects, in the hood.

If you think black people don't think _and_ say it, you're naive. They just don't discuss it in front of white people, unless you have a pass. The so-called "barber shop talk."


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Jul 29, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Tommy Lucchese said:
> 
> 
> > It's true, I don't know if it's racist or not, I don't know what the definition of racism is anymore.
> ...



Yeah, white people saying that word never causes a confrontation with black folks. What waaaaaas I thinking.


----------



## mal (Jul 29, 2009)

Tommy Lucchese said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Such generalizations about Blacks by Chuck and Tommy seem quite racist
> ...



So Words bring you to Violence, eh?...

Interesting...

You shouldn't Assume that Blacks are as Insecure as you are about Words.



peace...


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Jul 29, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Tommy Lucchese said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



"I walk with the toast, feelin' like/
How the fuck is talk is cheap?/
Talk is what's gon' cost you the most."


----------



## BrianH (Jul 30, 2009)

Tommy Lucchese said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



That's exactly what I just said.  Just because you say it doesn't mean that you're a racist. People confuse racism with stereotyping.  Saying a black man likes watermelon and fried chicken is not racist; it's stereotypical.  Saying a Mexican likes tacos is not racist, but stereotypical.  Saying all white people play golf at the country-club is not racist, but stereotypical.  Now, saying you want to kill all of the white people is racist.  Saying that blacks are a plague on the earth is racist.  Like I said before, racism is confused with stereotyping.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 30, 2009)

Tommy Lucchese said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Such generalizations about Blacks by Chuck and Tommy seem quite racist
> ...



Spoken like a true dago wop!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 30, 2009)

It isn't right nor ok for anyone to use that word and especially if you're white, it was a term originally coined by whites to be offensive to blacks and you want people to believe all of the sudden its ok to use it? Find another word to denote ignorant people in general, not racial slurs. Along with comes whether the white person thats using it is doing it with or without bad intent, if anyone says that too the Bass they will lose some teeth, point blank.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 30, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> It isn't right nor ok for anyone to use that word and especially if you're white, it was a term originally coined by whites to be offensive to blacks and you want people to believe all of the sudden its ok to use it? Find another word to denote ignorant people in general, not racial slurs. Along with comes whether the white person thats using it is doing it with or without bad intent, if anyone says that too the Bass they will lose some teeth, point blank.



Finally you made a decent post.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 30, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> It isn't right nor ok for anyone to use that word and especially if you're white, it was a term originally coined by whites to be offensive to blacks and you want people to believe all of the sudden its ok to use it? Find another word to denote ignorant people in general, not racial slurs. Along with comes whether the white person thats using it is doing it with or without bad intent, if anyone says that too the Bass they will lose some teeth, point blank.



You don't mind using offensive words. 

Anytime you feel like performing some dentistry then bring yourself to Bonney, Texas. You're cowardly threats don't scare me.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't right nor ok for anyone to use that word and especially if you're white, it was a term originally coined by whites to be offensive to blacks and you want people to believe all of the sudden its ok to use it? Find another word to denote ignorant people in general, not racial slurs. Along with comes whether the white person thats using it is doing it with or without bad intent, if anyone says that too the Bass they will lose some teeth, point blank.
> ...



Texas is the most backward state in the south and probably in the entire union. And you would not come to Mississippi and talk like how you talk.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 30, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



I was in Mississippi the first three days of this week. And I'll be going back there again on Monday. Isola, Ms. is a small town and mostly black so you shouldn't have any problem finding a little ol' cracker from Texas,  just look for the truck with Texas plates and a gun rack.

Oh here's some facts about this backward state.

The Texas economy, the worlds 11th-largest, continues to fare better than those of many other states and according to the National Bureau of Economic Research, the U.S. economy peaked in December 2007 and has been in recession since then. Nevertheless, Texas fared well in fiscal 2008 (September 1, 2007  August 21, 2008), when its gross product expanded more than twice as fast as the nations (4.2 percent versus 1.9 percent).

The Lone Star State passed New York as home to the most big companies in the latest list compiled by Fortune magazine. 

Texas now boasts 58 headquarters, three more than New York, the previous No. 1, and California, with 52. 

Texas has been attracting big companies from out of state for nearly three decades, including American Airlines in 1979, and Exxon (before it bought Mobil) and J.C. Penney in the following decade, all from New York. 

Not bad for a backward state huh? 

How well is Mississippi doing?


----------



## mal (Jul 30, 2009)

Tommy Lucchese said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Lucchese said:
> ...



Most Blacks are not as Insecure and Violent as you Portray them... You should be Above that, Brotha...



peace...


----------



## renoite (Aug 10, 2009)

it wasnt found for the white people the indians were here long befor us we took over there land.... america was found for all people black white and all race. And for FREEDOME OF RELIGION. There is black men fighting for our freedome today  along with the white and all diff races. If the black are good enough to shed there blood for america then they are good enough to live in america without mean uncalled for names everyone has that right no matter that they look like.


----------



## Intense (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, it is Racist and derogatory.


----------



## gautama (Aug 10, 2009)

Intense said:


> Yes, it is Racist and derogatory.



******, " banana eating jungle monkeys", etc., cracker, whitey, etc.,.....Racist and derogatory ? Answer: Yep. However..... sticks and stones...


----------



## mal (Aug 10, 2009)

Tommy REALLY Stepped in it on this Thread...



peace...


----------



## BrianH (Aug 11, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Don't be skeered


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 11, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> It isn't right nor ok for anyone to use that word and especially if you're white, it was a term originally coined by whites to be offensive to blacks and you want people to believe all of the sudden its ok to use it? Find another word to denote ignorant people in general, not racial slurs. Along with comes whether the white person thats using it is doing it with or without bad intent, if anyone says that too the Bass they will lose some teeth, point blank.



Okay then you porch monkey, banana eating, Uncle Tom ******.  Wanna come to Amarillo?


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 11, 2009)

How is Armarillo? Is it as muggy as SA?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 11, 2009)

Amarillo is actually nice.  Wanna find me?  Go to Southlawn Park Monday through Friday, 5 - 6 pm.

I teach telepathy and tai chi there.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm skeptical about telepathy, but I hear Tai Chi is really relaxing​


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 11, 2009)

I can teach anyone in 5-10 minutes.  I can also give you philosophical, biological, scientific as well as theological proof that telepathy exists.

Philosophical - Zen and Martial Arts - They refer to it as "chi".

Biological - Chi is actually the electricity of your body which runs your nervous system.

Scientific - Scientists have invented a wheel chair and a video game that is guided by thought, without having to have holes drilled in your head.  It utilizes a wire hair net.  The video game works the same way.

Theological - In the Bible, there was a saint known as St. Francis of Assissi who talked to animals with telepathy.  Today, we have those same kinds of people, they're known as dog and horse whisperers.

Remember the Sermon on the Mount?  Yeshua (Jesus) was giving a sermon, and no matter whether people were sitting right next to Him, or many yards away, everyone heard Him as clearly as everyone else.

Questions?


----------



## Oscar Wao (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's dumb how its ok for "fellow whoevers" to use the word when they feel its wrong.

You call me a spick and you ain't Latino, I ain't gonna take it kindly.  Hopefully, Latinos don't use it amongst each other (I mean, honestly, "Sup, spick?" doesn't have that much of a ring to it anyways).

Same with gays. "Queer" is supposed to be a "slur," yet there's a gay show called "QUEER as Folk!" It's so bad, why not call it "Gay as Folk" or "Homo as Folk"?

So...same applies to blacks and "nigga" as well.


----------



## gautama (Aug 11, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> I'm skeptical about telepathy, but I hear Tai Chi is really relaxing​



Good to know how you feel.

I feel profoundly enriched. 

Just thought I'd also share.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 11, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Scientific - Scientists have invented a wheel chair and a video game that is guided by thought, without having to have holes drilled in your head.  It utilizes a wire hair net.  The video game works the same way.


1) You seem to confuse telepathy with telekinesis
2) Those devices operate by detecting the electrical signals from the brain. They are no different than any other electronic device in that regard.




> Remember the Sermon on the Mount?  Yeshua (Jesus) was giving a sermon, and no matter whether people were sitting right next to Him, or many yards away, everyone heard Him as clearly as everyone else.



Amphitheatre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 11, 2009)

No.  Telekenesis is what Uri Geller does.

Telepathy is different.


----------



## ingersoll (Aug 17, 2009)

> There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are whites and there are caucasians.
> __________________



This has to be the dumbest thing ever wrote, You compare calling a blk a ****** the same as calling a white caucasians. You have got to be the dumbest person in the world to believe this.


----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 17, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



No.  It's comedy.

And Chris Rock is one of the most astute commentators on the subject.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 17, 2009)

ingersoll said:


> > There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are whites and there are caucasians.
> > __________________
> 
> 
> This has to be the dumbest thing ever wrote, You compare calling a blk a ****** the same as calling a white caucasians. You have got to be the dumbest person in the world to believe this.


If you don't know the difference between White and caucasian, then the wisest thing you can be is be silent and cease parading your ignorance.


----------



## ingersoll (Aug 20, 2009)

> If you don't know the difference between White and caucasian, then the wisest thing you can be is be silent and cease parading your ignorance



I understand the difference between the two but last time I check being called a caucasian wasnt a derogatory term. So I stand by my statement. Maybe you should work on your reading skills.

 Caucasian - relating to the white race of humankind. Thats Websters


----------



## mal (Aug 20, 2009)

Again... Ask the DemocRAT Conscience of the Senate, Robert "There are White *******" Byrd (D-KKK).



peace...


----------



## Care4all (Aug 20, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



Yes it is racist imo.  What does ****** mean in the first place?  What does it describe?  

(I just walked in to this thread, so I don't know if this has been hashed out?)

Care


----------



## mal (Aug 20, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> ...



Is it Racist if a Black Person says it?...

Like... Chris Rock?



peace...


----------



## Care4all (Aug 20, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Answer my questions FIRST!  ....then I will answer yours....!  

peace


Care


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 20, 2009)

ingersoll said:


> > If you don't know the difference between White and caucasian, then the wisest thing you can be is be silent and cease parading your ignorance
> 
> 
> I understand the difference between the two but *last time I check being called a caucasian wasn't a derogatory term.* So I stand by my statement. Maybe you should work on your reading skills.




Your ignorance is showing

We'll be nice and just call you 'naive' if you demonstrate the wisdom to be silent


----------



## rdean (Aug 20, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...




Gee, I don't know.

Are there "redneck trailor trash honkies" or are there "redneck trailer trash crackers"?  Are those racists statements?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 20, 2009)

rdean said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> ...



Well?  Answer your own questions first?  Are those comments of yours racist in your opinion?

care


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2009)

No, they are ethnic slurs not racial.


----------



## mal (Aug 20, 2009)

Care4all said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If it's True when Chris Rock says it, then it's True...

No Qualifiers... It is what it is.



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2009)

*Of course the statement is racist.

End of this thread ~ won't be back.*


----------



## mal (Aug 20, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Of course the statement is racist.
> 
> End of this thread ~ won't be back.*



So then Chris Rock and other Blacks who say it are Racist?...



peace...


----------



## UberBen56 (Aug 27, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I don't believe any white person, latino or asian could make that statement without being labeled a racist.[/QUOTE
> 
> Key word being *labeled*. Just because someone is labeled doesn't always mean it's justified.


----------



## UberBen56 (Aug 27, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Is "There are White people - and then there are honkeys, crackers, and trailer trash" racist?



I wouldn't think so because it makes a distinction. The OP statement also makes this distinction, so I wouldn't think that statement is racist either.

*flameshield*

However I'm a bit uncomortable with the use of the N-word.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 27, 2009)

UberBen56 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Is "There are White people - and then there are honkeys, crackers, and trailer trash" racist?
> ...


Word, nigga



​


----------



## mal (Aug 27, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Word, nigga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



187 up in that Muthaphukkka!...

Barry is so NOT Black, that it's just Sad...



peace...


----------



## gautama (Aug 29, 2009)

Read the 9 Parts in mt thread: "Black Racism's ARROGANCE" to annihilate all the Black Racist Bullshit.


----------



## sitarro (Apr 14, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> Yes. It is racist in the sense that it confers a negativity on a person because of skin color only. Are there white *******? If the term just referenced stereotypes that fit all then we could have Hispanic *******, Polish *******, etc etc. Pretending it means something else salves the conscience of people who stay on the surface of things. Chris Rock's satiric irony is no excuse for vague apologetics. And all you assholes out there - notice no racial reference - are living in lalaland if you think racism is not embedded somewhere in our psyche. But hatred, exclusion, and stereotyping crosses other boundaries too.
> 
> Maybe the question should be asked is N racist in America? Yes, again.
> 
> ...



Funny, I know a guy from France and another from England that use the word "******" to describe an idiot black person. They don't use that word for blacks in general, just for those that act like "*******".


----------



## assbeef (Apr 14, 2011)

i dont give a damn what  "they" say.
truth is truth.


----------



## BrianH (Apr 14, 2011)

ingersoll said:


> > There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are whites and there are caucasians.
> > __________________
> 
> 
> ...



You're right.  The equivalent analogy would be calling a black a niggar, and a white a honky (or whitey)


----------



## BrianH (Apr 14, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



??????There are plenty of racists in Mississippi....history should tell you that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 15, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Notice how the Basshole ran away? I guess it's to be expected from a coward from Ol' Miss.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 23, 2011)

I grew up in the '60's when Black men were called ****** (in a derogatory way) by White men and they couldn't do or say anything about it. If they did the White man would have them arrested and the Black man would go to jail. Simple as that! The younger generation of Black men watched this happen to their fathers, grandfathers, uncles, and decided that when they grew up they weren't going to take it!! Do you blame them?


----------



## assbeef (Apr 23, 2011)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



no.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 25, 2011)

assbeef said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> ...



A ****** is not a black person only...a ****** is anyone. Read your dictionary and it will expain it to you!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 25, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> assbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



****** is more commonly used in reference to blacks. 


Wise up!


----------



## Lasher (Apr 26, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe any white person, latino or asian could make that statement without being labeled a racist.
> ...



Don't kid yourself, kiddo, blacks don't have to lead an urban street life to tend toward violence and crime, they would steal sand in the middle of the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 26, 2011)

Missourian said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It might be hate based on behavior and acts.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHFUH_frhBw]YouTube - Black White Supremist Dave Chappelle Complete[/ame]

not if you're black.


----------



## mal (Jun 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> ...



Outstanding!... 



peace...


----------



## Huey (Jun 3, 2014)

casper4020322 said:


> I grew up in the '60's when Black men were called ****** (in a derogatory way) by White men and they couldn't do or say anything about it. If they did the White man would have them arrested and the Black man would go to jail. Simple as that! The younger generation of Black men watched this happen to their fathers, grandfathers, uncles, and decided that when they grew up they weren't going to take it!! Do you blame them?


 
Well I grew up in the  '60 's also and if a white boy called me "******" I would kick his ass and wouldn't be arrested either.
 I dont know where you come from but in Philly white boys as well as white men said that name when they had more people with them then the Blacks,but in my neighborhood it didn't matter how many they had they still had their ass handed to them. I dont blame  young Blacks today not taking being called that name.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2014)

Doesn't matter who says it -- the question reads "in and of itself".  Since the statement makes no judgment about the inferiority of one race over another (which is the definition of racism) the statement cannot be *in and of itself* racist.  It does divide the same race (presumably) into different castes within that race, therefore the statement is *classist* (or if you prefer, _elitist_)

The speaker may or may not be racist, but there's not enough in the statement to make that determination -- unless you count the choice of the "n-word" in itself as a form of racism.  But that isn't the question posed.

There's just one other question left unanswered:
-- Who's "Nik"?


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 4, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



Had there never been a time when the word "******" was popularly used in society as a descriptive for all black people, then this would be a valid question.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 4, 2014)

depends on what nigga means but the historical context is a person of african descendt not a gangbanger only. you dont need to say hateful and loaded racist words to lay out that there are differences between black and black, you could say "there are good and bad blacks" or "there are good blacks and there are criminal gangsters among them etc."


----------



## SmedlyButler (Jun 4, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" in and of itself a racist statement.
> 
> I say yes.
> 
> ...



You're just looking for trouble.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 4, 2014)

Hate all white people, they are racist. I  heard that forty years ago, from a loudmouth bigoted hateful black boy. Seems to be a popular mantra now.  Racism...yeah, right.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it's pathetic to let words have so much power over you. A black person can call me any ignorant bullshit they want.... doesn't bother me, doesn't make me want to shoot their dimwitted ass. No power over my white ass, that is the difference. I consider the source and just don't give a shit.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 5, 2014)

sitarro said:


> I think it's pathetic to let words have so much power over you. A black person can call me any ignorant bullshit they want.... doesn't bother me, doesn't make me want to shoot their dimwitted ass. No power over my white ass, that is the difference. I consider the source and just don't give a shit.



there is a song of eminem
words are weapons 

words can be hurtful and harmful etc. i dont know why you may think it is just a word etc. but it is reality


----------



## mal (Jun 5, 2014)

sitarro said:


> I think it's pathetic to let words have so much power over you. A black person can call me any ignorant bullshit they want.... doesn't bother me, doesn't make me want to shoot their dimwitted ass. No power over my white ass, that is the difference. I consider the source and just don't give a shit.



Long time...



peace...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Hate all white people, they are racist. I  heard that forty years ago, from a loudmouth bigoted hateful black boy. Seems to be a popular mantra now.  Racism...yeah, right.





This coming from YOU, of all people?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

_There's blacks and then there's *******  _

Is code for "Blacks are OK if they meet my standards. If they don't act the way I expect them to, they are *******"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> _There's blacks and then there's *******  _
> 
> Is code for "Blacks are OK if they meet my standards. If they don't act the way I expect them to, they are *******"



  What if that standard meant not being a gangbanger and a criminal?
As far as I'm concerned "******" can be applied to all races.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Of course *Is " "There's blacks and then there's *******" a Racist Statement? *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _There's blacks and then there's *******  _
> ...



But what you think is appropriate doesn't matter.

What a criminal thinks when he breaks the law doesn't matter.

When a racist talks racist, what he thinks doesn't matter.


----------



## The Professor (Jun 5, 2014)

Most crimes committed by Blacks are against other Blacks and most of the offenders are young men.  The good folks that live in the hood are victims and they are starting to strike back.

Teleeb Starkes, a Black man who grew up in the hood but managed to escape its destructive influence,  has no sympathy for the small but violent subclass of Blacks who commit these crimes.  The title of his book is:  THE UN-CIVIL WAR: BLACKS vs ******* (CONFRONTING THE SUBCULTURE WITHIN THE AFRICAN-AMERICAN COMMUNITY).  Starkes shows no mercy.  He refers to the subculture of  violent young Blacks as JuviNiggers.   I thought it was a damn good book.  Warning: The word ******  appears on almost every page.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Boy that was insightful ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And to the crux of the matter: racists don't define what is racism.


----------



## Huey (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 Is a "cracker"or "greyboy" racist?


----------



## mal (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thanks for letting me know you can't define racism. 



peace...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2014)

The day we call each other Americans and not African Americans, Latino Americans, Asian Americans then the world will be a better place.

To the OP I voted No.  As that statement doesn't really come out and call someone a ******.

A black man may be a good American, just as a white man can be a shitty one.  It's all a matter of perception.  If I called a white man WHITE TRASH..........am I Racist............


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> The day we call each other Americans and not African Americans, Latino Americans, Asian Americans then the world will be a better place.
> 
> To the OP I voted No.  As that statement doesn't really come out and call someone a ******.
> 
> A black man may be a good American, just as a white man can be a shitty one.  It's all a matter of perception.  *If I called a white man WHITE TRASH..........am I Racist*............



Depends

I thought you said everyone is just...American

Why would you call them "white trash" instead of just "trash"?
Is it your way of saying that white people can be trash just like black people?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 14, 2020)

Necromancy!

Yes...I am raising this thread from the dead.

I was surprised the new mod katsteve2012 and I had never to my knowledge interacted...and this thread was the only thread I could find that he quoted me in...about five years after I started this thread.

Not sure if I saw it...I might have been on hiatus at the time.

I started this thread in 2009.

I'm surprised at how the poll ran...and I'm interested to see how social norms have changed in the last decade.

This is where the poll sits today.

With 60 votes total...25 yes and 35 no.



P.S.- congrats Katsteve on your mod-dom...hope we get to interact more in the future than we have in the past.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 15, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Necromancy!
> 
> Yes...I am raising this thread from the dead.
> 
> ...



Thank you Missourian, likewise as well.

Learning experiences are always beneficial. I will take a look at the thread you started back then.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 15, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> The day we call each other Americans and not African Americans, Latino Americans, Asian Americans then the world will be a better place.
> 
> To the OP I voted No.  As that statement doesn't really come out and call someone a ******.
> 
> A black man may be a good American, just as a white man can be a shitty one.  It's all a matter of perception.  If I called a white man WHITE TRASH..........am I Racist............



Funny how you don't mention how whites call themselves Irish-Americans , German-Americans, Italian -Americans . The selective white amnesia has always been the problem. You guys criticize everyone else for things you do all the time.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 15, 2020)

This is a racist comment.


----------



## miketx (Oct 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The day we call each other Americans and not African Americans, Latino Americans, Asian Americans then the world will be a better place.
> ...


I've never called myself anything but an American you lying pos.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 15, 2020)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



  Yep.
I never go by Dutch American.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 17, 2020)

Chris Rock says it.  Therefore, it can't be racist.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 17, 2020)

Tuatara said:


> Doesn't matter who said it. It's racist. I'm sure there are many black people who are offended when other blacks use the word "******".
> 
> 
> One thing I can't understand is why the word "Negro" became politically incorrect to use. It is the proper term to describe the race.


Negro is Spanish for Black.


----------



## Mytwocents (Oct 17, 2020)

JBeukema said:


> There are blacks and there are *******, just as there are whites and there are caucasians.


Which one of those is supposed to be degrading? Hmmm...let's see...it's gone from "Anglo-Saxon " to "Caucasian " to "white"(non-latino)...people complained because not all are Anglo-Saxon,  so it was changed. However,  not all are from the Caucasus Mts. either, so, changed to "white". (Never understood why the term "honky " was supposed to be "racist " either. We have "honky-tonks"...)


----------



## Mytwocents (Oct 17, 2020)

chanel said:


> My black students have explained to me that there is a distinct difference between the word "******" and the word "nigga" And yes - only black people can use it with the exception of hot white chicks who like big black dicks.


And that's why there's no respect. How can anyone have respect for someone who doesn't want to be called something so degrading,  yet calls each other by it?


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 17, 2020)

Mytwocents said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > My black students have explained to me that there is a distinct difference between the word "******" and the word "nigga" And yes - only black people can use it with the exception of hot white chicks who like big black dicks.
> ...


Yep, and the white and black leftists excuse it and ignore it, but pounce when a white person says it.  Hypocritical racist trash.


----------



## amethyst (Oct 18, 2020)

Biden just calls them predators. he explains that being born out of wedlock blah blah blah turns thousands into predators.


----------

